# Лечение грыжи в СПб



## VladimirSPb (6 Май 2007)

Имеется набор проблем позвоночника. 
Чисто технически - обострение было месяц назад. В левую ягодицу отдавало "по полной" - двигаться было очень затруднительно. В общем пролежал неделю. В конце концов дошел до врача. Прописал он мне мильгаму 10 иньекций, алфлутоп 20 иньекций, Нимесил, диадинамику и корсет. Стало легче через пару недель. Сейчас ходить могу, в ногу не отдает, хотя поясница ноет в некоторых положениях. 

МРТ сделана 3 дня назад - весь позвоночник. Заключение томографистов приложено. Чуть ли не весь набор - от шейного остеохондроза  и грыж Шморля -до поясничной L4/5 8 мм и L5/S1 4мм.
В принципе полазав по "вопросу" понял, что тут светит как консервативное лечение, так и хирургическое тоже не исключено.

Однако возник вопрос. Позвоночником-то нынче только ленивые врачи не занимаются - рекламы хватает.
Однако самые важные вопросы по СПб не ясны.
1. Если речь о "консервативном" лечении позвоночника, то какие вообще спецалисты в СПб имеются и где они базируются? Конкретные люди. Как-то серьезные учереждения  и спецы в Инет своих данных не публикуют почти. А хотелось бы все-таки иметь преставление об актуально картине в СПб - куда  можно обращаться. Бегать через пологорода на процедуры и ЛФК - интереса не очень много.

2. Если речь о хирургии. Где и кто занят операциями на грыжах позвоночных. В СПб конечно.  На уровне рассказов-то.. "вот человеку сделали операцию в ВМА и он доволен, военные нейрохирурги вообще лучше" - это найти-то можно. Треп..

А где и кто конкретно такие операции делает - днем с огнем не сыщешь инфомации. Будто все строго "подпольно".  Ни одно лечебное заведение  СПб, которое как-то присутствует в И-нет - официально про позвоночные грыжи ничего не пишет. Даже порядок цифр за операцию - не увидишь нигде.
 Хотя почему-то везде "кулуарно" говорится, что скажем грыжи от 8мм - как бы желательно оперировать. Во всяком случае невропатолог госпиталя ВМФ , который меня и осматривал - именно это и сказал, выписывая мне лекарства. 
Ну а теперь МРТ теперь показала -что у меня 8 мм имеется
В Инет также на форумах при таких размерах разговоры об операции.
Хотя "модные клиники" в Москве берутся "консервативно" в каких-то случаях. С ценой такого лечения тоже не ясно. Но мне скорее всего не по карману (учитывая "московские традиции", врочем уже переползающе в СПб.. где люди-то пока еще по нефтяной вышке не получают в наследство  мягко говоря. В СПб если и получают, то только нефтяной вышкой. и все по голове, по голове.. ну  или по позвоночнику )).


В общем - кто и где занимается в СПб лечением грыж и позвоночника в принципе? К кому и куда обращаться?
Скажем боли-то в позвоночнике у меня лет 10 уже.. Но 10 лет назад с лечением позвоночника в городе СПб были тоже конкретные проблемы. В общем "закачивал" я ту же поясницу на тренажерах. Тупо, без каких либо рекомендаций. Просто по ощущениям. Года 3 назад я эти боли закачал  - в основном на банальном тренажере для качания пресса и спины на весу .И они меня не доставали почти 2 года. 
Вот и думаю теперь. Вырезать-то дело не хитрое. Однако судя по всему - инвалидом могут сделать хирурги.. А потом и глазом не моргнут - ни за что не будут отвечать, еще побегаешь на операции по "доводке" того, что напортачили.. за свой разумеется счет. Все мы знаем что такое медицина в нашей стране.


----------



## Ell (6 Май 2007)

Откуда столько скептицизма?
И не факт, что, где помогли одному, такого результата достигнет и другой пациент.
По-моему, это более, чем ясно.
Не существует "мастера на все руки" со 100 % гарантией.
В конце концов обратитесь в Поленова.


----------



## VladimirSPb (6 Май 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Откуда столько скептицизма?
> И не факт, что, где помогли одному, такого результата достигнет и другой пациент.
> По-моему, это более, чем ясно.
> Не существует "мастера на все руки" со 100 % гарантией.
> В конце концов обратитесь в Поленова.



Я конечно понимаю, что я не медик. что для медиков "обратитесь в Поленова" - достаточно информации.
Куда " в поленова". Где "поленова" , кто в "поленова" и хотя бы телефон "поленова" (если конечно не затруднит просьба в "столь точной информации"

Таких "рекомендаций" - "обратитесь хоть..." Вам не стыдно давать-то?
И после этого вы удивляетесь в моем скептицизме!!??  Вы даже двух-то учреждений назвать не смогли. Ни одной фамилии, кроме самого Поленова.. Вот и ответ-  поэтому по всему Инету больные из СПб друг друга и спрашивают. И где же лечиться? Все в нашем городе шито-крыто. А когда-то даже Сталин говорил - хорошего врача народ прокормит. Видно нет у нас хороших уже врачей.


----------



## Ell (6 Май 2007)

Вы не нервничайте.
Если Вы в интернете разыскиваете информацию, то неужели столь трудно в желтых страницах Спб найти телефон института им. Поленова?
С таким отношением к медицине Вас ни один врач не вылечит.
Я живу в СПб, оперировалась, естественно, здесь же, более 10 лет назад, лечусь, опять же, в родном городе. И никаких проблем не вижу.
Всё зависит от отношения человека к тому, что имеется в его распоряжении.
Вы хоть в поликлинику ходили?
Нет плохих врачей, есть неразумные пациенты


----------



## VladimirSPb (6 Май 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Вы не нервничайте.
> Если Вы в интернете разыскиваете информацию, то неужели столь трудно в желтых страницах Спб найти телефон института им. Поленова?
> С таким отношением к медицине Вас ни один врач не вылечит.
> Я живу в СПб, оперировалась, естественно, здесь же, более 10 лет назад, лечусь, опять же, в родном городе. И никаких проблем не вижу.
> ...




С каким "отношением"? Вы вообще -то кто? Вы даете тут всем советы (как я поглядел), но мне видно особо не повезло - на конкретный вопрос вы посылаете меня к "желтым страницам". А вопрос-то был не в том, чтобы взять список всех учреждений лечебных в СПБ и начать обзвон их и "маркетинговое исследование" по  ним.. 

А в том. чтобы хотя бы иметь представление - куда вообще обращаться в СПБ. В Москве - там хоть люди имеют варианты рекомендаций.
А в СПб - нет.. И вы - это наглядно показали. Это нормально? Это у меня "отношение"? Если вы медик,то это у " медиков" - " отношение". Знакомо вообще-то. Сначала заставить больного "попрыгать" - это очень даже  знакомое дело.. В духе  современной медицинской "этики". Я ведь не просил ничего. Просто сказать - есть ли в СПб медицина лечения позвоночинка. Если ее нет - так и говорите. Нет ее. А мы тут просто сидим - лапшу вешаем.

Добавлено через 8 минут 
И вообще . У меня уже складывается впечателение, что в СПб - медицина лечения позвоночника под запретом. Скажите хотя бы - опереации по удалению грыжи вообще-то разрешны минздравом?
Да что операции. Хотя бы консервативно-то где лечат хотя бы остеохондроз что ли? Кроме пары активно рекламируемых по ТВ лавочек. Да этих лавочек в СПб не хватит чтобы даже 1000 чел вылечить (особенно при ценах, которые там заряжают).
 А где же лечатся остальные?


----------



## Ell (6 Май 2007)

VladimirSPb написал(а):


> Вы вообще -то кто? Вы даете тут всем советы (как я поглядел), но мне видно особо не повезло - на конкретный вопрос вы посылаете меня к "желтым страницам".
> Просто сказать - есть ли в СПб медицина лечения позвоночинка. Если ее нет - так и говорите. Нет ее. А мы тут просто сидим - лапшу вешаем.



да я тут никто, мимо проходила  
Советы даю? И что? Бесполезные?  

Вам не повезло в одном - обозленность на весь мир.
Телефон института найти - дело 2-х минут.Я не буду за Вас это делать.

Cказать о лечении позвоночника в СПб? Тупо было не понять из моих постов это 
И пост № 4 перечитайте заодно.

Добавлено через 2 минуты 


VladimirSPb написал(а):


> Скажите хотя бы - опереации по удалению грыжи вообще-то разрешны минздравом?



Все нейрохирурги только и делают, что нарушают законы, ага-ага...Как Вы догадались? 

Добавлено через 27 минут 


VladimirSPb написал(а):


> обострение было месяц назад.
> пролежал неделю. В конце концов дошел до врача.
> 
> боли-то в позвоночнике у меня лет 10 уже.. Но 10 лет назад с лечением позвоночника в городе СПб были тоже конкретные проблемы. .



За 10 лет только ленивый не сможет вылечиться.
Я повторюсь - в январе 1997 года мне была сделана операция. Результат - я на своих двоих и довольна.

Нет абсолютно никаких проблем с лечением в нашем городе.
Есть одна проблема, повторяюсь, с головой ,желанием, ленью.

А вот если врачей рассматривать, как  "в конце концов" и 10 лет лишь сетовать на проблему, то, извините, о чём мы вообще говорим?


----------



## VladimirSPb (7 Май 2007)

Дамочка. Сделайте одолжение.. Пожалуйста сделайте так, чтобы хотя бы  в ветке по моему вопросу о лечении в СПб
ВАС НЕ БЫЛО ВИДНО! Иначе найду (технически у меня есть для этого любые возможности) и сделаю так, чтобы вы забыли как кнопки на клавиатуре нажимать на форуме, где люди в помощи нуждаются,   не в трепе психически ненормальных дам, которые от безделья  дуремарствуют.


----------



## Ell (7 Май 2007)

VladimirSPb написал(а):


> Дамочка. Сделайте одолжение.. Пожалуйста сделайте так, чтобы хотя бы  в ветке по моему вопросу о лечении в СПб
> ВАС НЕ БЫЛО ВИДНО! Иначе найду (технически у меня есть для этого любые возможности) и сделаю так, чтобы вы забыли как кнопки на клавиатуре нажимать на форуме, где люди в помощи нуждаются,   не в трепе психически ненормальных дам, которые от безделья  дуремарствуют.



Давайте сейчас я найду нужные кнопки, чтобы избавить форум от Ваших неадекватных угроз и мыслей 

Мужчина.Лечитесь изначально головой.
И форум не надо превращать в поле для Ваших нереализованных мыслей.


----------

